# Honda with Cruze Tail Lights



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

I think those are the Civic Type R tail lights.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Civics don't give civics a bad name, civic owners do.

The outer light looks different than the Cruze but it doesn't look like anything on a Honda. Or it's a very bad job.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks more like Acura CSX tails 
http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/acura-csx/117979-what-csx.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## skyRS (Jun 6, 2013)

That's OEM JDM Civic taillights, the Canada Accura CSX also using the same taillights, that's why many CSX user, add body kit to make it look like JDM Civic!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Even though it's not the exact design, but it's pretty close. When I first saw them, first thing came to mind was Chevy Cruze.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

those are type r tailights, properly know as a fd2


different color but same style









not avalible in America sadly.These are truley great machines built for some weekend fun.


----------

